

How do I compensate advisers and board members? - jerrya

How do I compensate advisers and board members?<p>People who will contribute a great deal of know how, expertise, and guidance, but will do so by phone or weekly/monthly conversation, not by day to day participation?<p>How do I do that at a very early stage when I am very limited in terms of cash?  Are these typically equity relationships, and if so, how much?
======
mindcrime
I'm still working on that issue myself, but here's some stuff to look at for
reference:

[http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-way-as-a-newly-
started...](http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-way-as-a-newly-started-
business-to-build-an-advisory-board-without-spending-a-lot-of-money)

[http://www.quora.com/Do-members-of-an-advisory-board-
usually...](http://www.quora.com/Do-members-of-an-advisory-board-usually-get-
paid)

[http://www.quora.com/What-is-common-compensation-for-
sitting...](http://www.quora.com/What-is-common-compensation-for-sitting-on-
an-advisory-board-of-a-self-funded-start-up)

[http://www.quora.com/In-lieu-of-cash-what-is-a-good-
amount-o...](http://www.quora.com/In-lieu-of-cash-what-is-a-good-amount-of-
equity-to-offer-advisors-helping-to-develop-the-business-case-for-a-pre-
funding-just-incorporated-start-up)

[http://www.quora.com/Stock-options-or-shares-Whats-the-
prefe...](http://www.quora.com/Stock-options-or-shares-Whats-the-preferred-
way-of-compensating-advisors-for-a-startup)

[http://www.quora.com/What-are-compensation-systems-for-
start...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-compensation-systems-for-startup-
advisors-advisory-board-members)

<http://www.quora.com/Startup-Advisors-Board-Members>

<http://www.quora.com/Advisory-Boards>

<http://www.quora.com/Board-of-Advisors>

[http://www.quora.com/Startup-Compensation/How-should-our-
ear...](http://www.quora.com/Startup-Compensation/How-should-our-early-stage-
pre-product-health-industry-startup-compensate-for-an-advisory-board-member-
who-brings-industry-contacts-and-credibility)

~~~
jerrya
Thank you, that looks like a great place to start.

------
SabrinaDent
_Are these typically equity relationships, and if so, how much?_

While you have good links on how it can work when they are, they don't need to
be. Good people are generally nice and want to help. The tech community can be
very tight like that, in a _good_ way. A lot of people will give you their
time for the asking, with nothing in return except the satisfaction of paying
it forward and helping to nurture a promising startup.

